# H/F work bench



## rossboyle52 (Dec 31, 2012)

Recently purchased the H/F work bench while it was on sale. http://www.harborfreight.com/workbench-with-4-drawers-60-hardwood-69054.html I opted for this bench because of my limited shop space. The tail vise is a bit sloppy, bottom shelf is press board as are the drawer bottoms. Over all though it's a pretty sturdy bench. 
I added a tool caddy to the left side and a Grizzly front vise. Today I am building cabinets for it and eliminating the lower shelf.



























Used Butternut for the vise handle


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

A nice set of improvements. I love your vise handle.


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks like they've improved on their bench. I bought one 12 years ago and I only use it for assembly and finishing. "Sloppy" end vise would be a kind description for their older model… but I got what I paid for. Love that handle.


----------



## ptofimpact (Jan 22, 2012)

Bought their older one like Bernie 10-12 years ago, far from real good, but for my needs has served me ok so far.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Very nice improvements
I had the same bench. 
The only trouble I had with it is that the drawers would not stay close


----------



## Odiferous (May 26, 2012)

I got stuck on the first pic trying to figure out what the heck kind of dust collection contraption you built on to the end of your bench…perspective can be funny sometimes.

I bought the same bench a couple years ago, and I agree, it's a great little work surface for the price. I agree with Bernie too-my end vise is sloppy to the point of being practically useless. Let us know how you end up liking the front vise you added!


----------

